# Lund boat owners.....talk to me



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

Ok....I've spent quite a bit of time looking a the Starcrafts (Superfisherman and Fishmaster) now it's time to research the Lunds.

Sing the praises of your Lund boat.

What would you reccommend ?

Lake Erie, some inland, maybe Lake Ontario


----------



## FreeByrdSteve (Jun 28, 2004)

Coot,
I'm sure there several people on here that can give you the scoop on their LUNDS. One BIG thing I'd keep in mind for whatever kind of boat you might buy - especially if you are buying new is DEALER SUPPORT - during the buying, RIGGING, and AFTER the sale. Knowing that you are a Lake Erie fisherman and you have been looking at the Starcrafts - you have two very customer focussed Starcraft dealers in Northern Ohio with VIC's and CRANBERRY CREEK that understand the needs of a Lake Erie fisherman and the sale of FISHING boats are important to their overall business. I'd factor that into your evaluation in some manner when evaluating the LUNDS and STARCRAFTS


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

FreeByrdSteve said:


> Coot,
> I'm sure there several people on here that can give you the scoop on their LUNDS. One BIG thing I'd keep in mind for whatever kind of boat you might buy - especially if you are buying new is DEALER SUPPORT - during the buying, RIGGING, and AFTER the sale. Knowing that you are a Lake Erie fisherman and you have been looking at the Starcrafts - you have two very customer focussed Starcraft dealers in Northern Ohio with VIC's and CRANBERRY CREEK that understand the needs of a Lake Erie fisherman and the sale of FISHING boats are important to their overall business. I'd factor that into your evaluation in some manner when evaluating the LUNDS and STARCRAFTS


I agree dealer support is very key in a boat buying decision, Vic's will take very good care of you if you (and they are close to you which helps) decide to go the Starcraft route, I don't even know what Lund dealers are left in NE Ohio, one in Port Clinton and they suck and I wouldn't even walk in there doors. Rude and extremely over priced IMO. 

Gotta plug Ranger as well, a shiny new Reatta or Fisherman series boat is a great rig as well.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Coot not sure what your looking for as for models. A buddy of mine has an older 2100 baron he redid the last couple years. It rides pretty good very stable fishing platform. He is looking to sell if wanting used. Been in a few of the newer lunds, great layout in the pro-v series but overall I was not impressed with the ride for Erie. Have spent many days fishing out of Starcraft STX. Blue Dolphins boat and a couple others just like it. I was/am totally amazed with the ride they have being an aluminum hull. 

What models are you looking at and what style of boat are you wanting? It is a buyers market right now IMHO will be for a while yet.


----------



## eyecrazy (Aug 25, 2005)

Coot, I am a Ranger guy now, but owned an 1800 Fisherman for several years before my Ranger. It was a very nice boat for what you are talking about as far as needs. The 1800 was big enough for Erie, but small enough to take almost anywhere inland. Mine was extremely deep in the cockpit/back area, which felt very safe in the waves on Erie. I am like Kgone, have to put a plug in for a Ranger 1850 Reatta or 618/619. Not "dissing" Starcraft either, they appear to be some very nice rides. I think there are "goods & bads" in all boats, don't really know what the perfect all around boat would be . Good luck in your search.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

I have had two lunds now and I liked them a lot. I have fished out of a Get fish's boat and Shortdrift all good riggs nice and deep and cut the water nice. I like my lunds great boat for inland lake and erie I have been out to the weather buoy by myself and felt fine in it. Nice and stable fishing when not moving and I think it's less rocky than starcraft. If you want to get out with me we can arrange that I live in vermilion. I run a 1700 pro sport, now and had a 1700 angler ss. I did like the angler better more fishablity but the windshield and depth nicer on the pro sport. This my 2cents.
ps never fished off a ranger I can speak for them.


----------



## Beer:30 (Feb 23, 2007)

Coot, Have had my 1650 Rebel for 1.5 years. Been on Erie in 3-4's (tight a$$ed) but it got me home. It was on the big water today and got me my ticket of perch. I fish inland lakes all spring & summer and hit Erie in the fall for perch and nite-bite. I purchased it new from Buckeye Sports on old 8 in Pennisula. Life-time warranty and a boat that holds its value. This is my first boat I have ever owned, so I am one sided. May be hitting Erie again this week to pull another ticket, if you want to see it in the water.... Send me a PM..


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

I have a lund 2025 and it will be up for sale soon, I'm gonna order my new lund in the spring. I had several boats in the past from the older starcrafts, prolines, lunds and penn yan. I rode on rangers, sportcrafts, thompson's, crstliners, stratos and many more, if you want to fish inland and erie then the Lunds, starcrafts, rangers, and other tournament boats in the 18-21' size are great for trailering and are fishing machines. If your gonna stay on the big pond then get a erie boat...21-27". No matter what boat you have on erie your still gonna pick your days,if you get in rough water(in a tournament boat) your gonna get wet and depending on who's driving your gonna get beat up and my OPION is the lunds, rangers and starcrafts pretty much ride the same. I agree that you should buy from a dealer that you can count on for service but I think another point is resale, check on some used boat sites and you will see that the lunds and rangers hold their value. I bought a Lund because of the storage and the room in the boat, it doesnt catch alot of wind when jig fishing the inland lakes and I can go to erie and not have to worry. My opion is Lund makes one of the best tin boats and they have a great resale, and if I bought glass boat it would probly be a ranger. This is just my opion, I'm not knocking anyones boat. good fishing sammy cappelli


----------



## No-Net (Jan 8, 2007)

My Lund is a good all around boat. Its very fishable and very family friendly, it has high gunnels that makes me feel a little safer with my kids onboard. I fish Lake Erie up to 3 foot waves but it will handle more.( I can't) Its very stable, comfortable and dry. My wife and kids love tubing out at Berlin Res. and it works very well for that.


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

I have a Lund Angler ss, my fishing buddy has a Lund Fisherman both are very good boats. If I was looking to buy a new boat I would also take a good look at Starcraft and Crestliner. 
Angler ss


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

Coot, I have had 3 Lund Pro-v's and in my 1-1775 tiller, 1-1775 dc, 1-1800, and I have spent some time in a 1900le and 2025. Won a lot of money out of those boats fishing Erie. I have had all 3 of my boats 30 miles out and never felt unsafe in any of them. If you are looking to go with a tournament style boat then stick with the Pro-v's, they have thicker hulls and are built to withstand the abuse lake erie can throw at you. Not saying they are indistructable, but with a little common sense they will last you a lifetime. They also have the best livewell in the buisness in my opion. The Lund Pro-v is one of the best boats out there! I also agree with one your posts that talks about dealer service if buying new. If buying used take a good look at the boat to make sure it has not been abused, get underneath with a flashlight and look over all the rivets to make sure none of them have popped, look at the transom around the supports and so on. If buying new I really like the new 2075 Pro-v tiller rated to 250hp, oh my! I had a couple of Rangers, the last one being a 620T with a 150hp opti, and man that boat was fun to drive with the power steering that it had on it. It would flat boogy with that motor as well, right at 50mph as I recall. I would love to drive one of the new ones with a 200 verado or opti. that thing fished better than any boat I have every been in. Oh well you didn't ask about Rangers. I was like you and wanted a boat that could do it all. All the tournament boats out there will get you wet and beat the crap out of you when it gets rough don't let anyone fool you. Some are better than others and so are the guys driving them. I finally gave up on tournament style boats on erie after having 6 of them and went the ceneter console route. Wish I had done that a long time ago, and so does my wallet. Good luck with figuring it all out. It sure is fun along the way!!!


----------



## AD04 (Nov 30, 2007)

If you decide you want a starcraft, I have a superfisherman 18'6" with all the goodies included with it. Give me a call for details. 614-419-1347. Thanks Aaron


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

All i can say is i just spent time on Lundy's boat at lake Ontario and i want one bad now. Great boat very stable in big water.


----------



## SportAnglerMan (Nov 24, 2008)

I have a Crestliner Sport Angler 1650 that I bough for inland lakes and had no intention
on using it for Lake Erie. This year I decided to try it on Lake Erie and I was surprised 
on how well it did. Full windshield is a definite plus and I put a bow cover and a bimini
with side curtains and I stay dry. Does well in up to 3 footers and I have been out in
more and it is a slow ride. If I knew I was going to use it for Lake Erie I would of 
gotten the 1750 Sport Angler as it is deeper and has a 17 degree dead rise and is wider. I would not overlook Crestliner as a good multipurpose boat. I looked at Lund and liked them but at the time was over my price range. Just my two cents worth.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

I have an 03' Lund 1800 Fisherman. Have two other friends that have them too. Love them! And others that have fished with me are looking to buy one too should they find a nice used one. Great for just about any type of fishing you want to do. Probably has more fishing room than many of the bigger fiberglass boats out there. Lund's are a bit pricey though. Good thing is that they hold their value and there is a lifetime warranty on the flooring and hull. If you have the money I don't think you will be disappointed. Model will depend on what type of fishing you plan on doing or if you want to pull friends and family around. I truly have nothing bad to say about my Lund.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I don't have a Lund, Starcraft or a Ranger but just some things you might want to consider. Not to bash anybody's choice of boats but I talked to Tom, Vic's brother, at the Niles Sportsman's show and he(candidly) told me the top guys from Lund(who helped build their fish-boat reputation) have moved over to Starcraft and are now doing the same thing for them. Also, besides the Starcrafts, Vic's has the big water Rangers which seem to currently be the fishing boat of choice amongst some of the OGF top Erie sticks. From some of your recent posts, I thought you were going(Lund) aluminum cuddy. I would suggest you talk to them about a big, fully rigged, Starcraft Islander. I saw one up there they were rigging for a customer and it was very impressive. Decisions, decisions....


----------



## Hooch (Apr 14, 2004)

I have a '98 Baron 2150 with the 210 hp I/O. This is a fantastic Great Lakes Boat. I trailer it from Columbus. Great fishing platform with lots of room for 4 people, trolling. Will fish 6 very easily when perch fishing. My top speed with 4 people is around 32 mph. I love it! Bought it used and got a great price! I thought it might be a bit large when I purchased it, but one trip on Erie with 3-5 footers changed my mind. Walleye and Salmon fishing machine. My Lund experience... -Hooch-


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

Got a 'Lund Tyee 1850 GranSport' Love it. No problems on the Great Lakes but keep this in mind?

If the waves are 3+ footers I don't go out, my idea of getting bounced around is not my idea of a* GOOD TIME.* It's got a bow cover, full side enclosure but I don't use them. This past June the boat sat in Wild Wings Harbor for 3 days. No fish out there is worth my life. 

I trailer it all over, Ill. Wis. Ohio, & Mich.. Last Fall we were harbor bound again with 3/5 footers in Green Bay. So I pick & choose my days & enjoy myself that much more.

Nik

Tell ya what boat I've been seeing around & quite impressed "HEWES CRAFT.'


----------



## 4redeyes (Jan 24, 2009)

we have a 1900 pro-v and are very happy with it. rod storage in the floor is great( alot of newer boats have) it rides well and is practical we fish electric only lakes all the way to lake erie. we have a 225hp verado that gets me in at 55mph but erie is a 10mph lake on most days. fished out of a trophy this year and it was bumpy in 4's just as well. if you're looking for a wide range of lakes to fish i like our 1900, hope you find what you're looking for randy


----------



## teaser (Nov 8, 2008)

I've had 10 Lund Pro V's over the years in all sizes and configurations. It is an excellent boat and the 2025 and 2075 models will run anything you care to run in on Erie, but I would suggest the IFS models. I also spend alot of time in the Ranger 621 Fisherman with the windshield and that is an excellent boat. That too will run in anything you choose to be in.

It depends on your individual preference. Spend time sitting in one and visualize your fishing preferences and you will get to know what you like. I'd suggest showing up at some of the tournament weigh ins and you will gain some more knowledge.

I don't have first hand experience with the Starcraft.

The Port Clinton Lund dealer has closed, they loaded their property up on a semi yesterday and moved out. The closest one is Buckeye, then there is one by Pymatuming and several in Central Ohio.


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

I appreciate everyone's input

Thank you


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

teaser said:


> I've had 10 Lund Pro V's over the years in all sizes and configurations. It is an excellent boat and the 2025 and 2075 models will run anything you care to run in on Erie, but I would suggest the IFS models. I also spend alot of time in the Ranger 621 Fisherman with the windshield and that is an excellent boat. That too will run in anything you choose to be in.
> 
> It depends on your individual preference. Spend time sitting in one and visualize your fishing preferences and you will get to know what you like. I'd suggest showing up at some of the tournament weigh ins and you will gain some more knowledge.
> 
> ...



No kiddin, I just went and drove the new 2010 621 (I have an 08 I just had to see the difference I'm very impressed) that Vic's had up in catawba 2 sunday's ago and saw the lunds sitting outside the dealer, man what a change in just two weeks,crazy.


----------



## Rainbow (Oct 24, 2005)

I own and am selling a Lund 16' Adventure series boat (posted on this site). I would NOT recommend it for Erie. It's not big / wide enough. If the waves are under 2' it's ok, but it's also a 25 HP, and you can feel the waves push / pull even under 2' waves. But it IS a fantastic boat for inland lakes. I owned a 14' Sea Nymph before that, and now own a Crestliner 1800 SF i/o. It's wide and stable, and have had it out on Erie - I love it! It's the best boat I've ever owned. I was looking for something that I could use to pull tubes / water ski / kneeboard, in between the AM / PM days where the temps are up in the 80-90's, and this Crestliner does it all! I have a 135 HP i/o, but would have gone for the 190 if it was available. I got mine from Ravenna Marine. They have a good selection of Glastron / Crestliners, but beyond that, they have great service, and I bought mine from them strictly because of the impression I got from talking to / working with the owner 'Gary Tennefoss'. He led me to get the Crestliner, when I was looking for something else... and he was right on the mark with what I needed / would be happiest with. The dealer is right down the road from me, and that was another reason for buying from them. I've already had the boat in for the 20 hour maintenance and for additions (getting curtains, replacement trolling batteries, radio and compass added as I write this). Good luck with your search - Crestliner is a boat to consider. Lifetime warranty on the hull too (and no rivets).


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Lund has a great reputation and Hull design...IMO a bit overrated, definitely one of the top ten aluminum boat manufacturers. There are a few other boats I would choose before Lunds just because they are more durable and have features that are more suited for my style of fishing. One being the Alumacraft which I feel is the best aluminum fishing boat made in it's class. Good Luck.


----------



## M Whit (Jan 12, 2009)

I have a 2007 model 1800 pro v with a 150 opti and a 9.9 pro kicker. I purcahsed the boat to fish inland lakes and Erie on the 3 feet or less days. I never imagined I would find myself out on Erie more than 6 or 8 miles or in waves larger than 3 feet. I was wrong; I launched out of Northeast this year and ended up at Ashtabula (almost 50 miles). I have had my boat on Erie in waves larger than 5 feet (probably 6's and 7's). I have never felt unsafe, but I do get wet. I have to wear my gore tex if the waves are 2 feet or larger on Erie. I absolutely love my boat for jig fishing early in the year on inland lakes.

That being said, I wish I would have bought a larger boat and will be in the market to buy a larger boat next year. I will definately look at fiberglass boats. I think they have a softer ride in rough water. In my opinion, Lund has the best aluminum boat and ranger has the best fiberglass boat.I can say that I have never rode or fished off of a 2050 stx starcraft and I would like to get an opportunity sometime to see how that boat compares to a ranger and lund. 

One more thing, I would buy the next size bigger boat than the one you think you need. I have two or three tackle bags etc. and all that stuff takes up space. 

M Whit (Matt Whitacre)


----------

